# ESPN Deportes HD



## jlrpes (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if Dish will carry ESPN Deportes HD?


----------



## BusterAvis (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think this is available in HD for Dish Network or DirecTV.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Given the current stalemate between Dish and Disney I don't expect any new ESPN channels. Hopefully once the overall contract comes up for negotiation the entire matter will be settled and get back our Disney HD channels and maybe something new. However, I expect things will get worse during serious negotiations before they get better.


----------

